# The Rogue Elephant Bar Deadlift



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Some whip in that bar!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Stupid idea, it's hard enough for these guys, has injury written all over it, i also would hazard a guess shaw has had a little go on this bar before, trust know one.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Eddie still beat them all with it.


----------



## Strength_Alliance (Mar 18, 2016)

That Bar! Great workmanship. Eddie hall is a beast


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Stupid idea, it's hard enough for these guys, has injury written all over it, i also would hazard a guess shaw has had a little go on this bar before, trust know one.


 Why would you injure yourself with this bar?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Why would you injure yourself with this bar?


 I just watched the video and I'm cream crackered and my back aches


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I just watched the video and I'm cream crackered and my back aches


 I was talking about why the bar would make a difference. Seems the same as any other deadilft bar to me......

Just advertisement.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I was talking about why the bar would make a difference. Seems the same as any other deadilft bar to me......
> 
> Just advertisement.


 I got that mate, just trying to be my facetious self. The lift itself is dangerous enough, I'm sure these pros git it covered though. SOB did bend some though, huh?


----------



## AlphaIg (Mar 9, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I was talking about why the bar would make a difference. Seems the same as any other deadilft bar to me......
> 
> Just advertisement.


 i dont know how really acts normal bar whit hight paundage on it, but i prefere that this one acts same as normal bar wehen u put retty hight weight in ends of bar.. it moves and gives u a good shake .. hard to hold it.. it bends, moves, shake... basically u nead to lift something live


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I was talking about why the bar would make a difference. Seems the same as any other deadilft bar to me......
> 
> Just advertisement.


 I think they could have come up with a better name, "Rouge Elephant Bar" sounds like a gay lounge.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I think they could have come up with a better name, "Rouge Elephant Bar" sounds like a gay lounge.


 fu**ing LOL

Sign on the door saying 'hung men only'. :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Its boss, this is how they made the plates http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265643-making-the-elephant-bar-and-deep-dish-plates---2016-arnold-strongman-classic/


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Its boss, this is how they made the plates http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265643-making-the-elephant-bar-and-deep-dish-plates---2016-arnold-strongman-classic/


 It's just another deadlift bar, it would not be much different from any other IMO due to specification guidelines set out for competitions.


----------

